# Kestrel legend ltd sram red



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate any info regarding this bike. I am about to pull the trigger and get me one but having a hard time with the decision. I have been racing and will continue to do several centuries this coming year. This bike seems to fit the budget as well as my needs. However, I've never tested one. I am kindly asking if you have any experience with this particular one, please share your thoughts. 

Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

If the size that fits you is on sale, this is an excellent price. I placed an order for a kestrel rt 1000 sl ultegra di2 from this seller. Supposed to arrive wednesday. Can let you know how it turns out.

http://www.amazon.com/Kestrel-Legen...oor-recreation&ie=UTF8&qid=1451271505&sr=1-13


----------

